# New to me '94 UrS4



## mtnewguy (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey everybody,

I recently bought a pearl white on black 94 UrS4 and am wondering if anyone is familiar with the car. Based off of the car fax, I am the third owner. The previous owner traded the car in to a Mercedes dealership in Alexandria about a month ago. Earlier this year, H&R springs and Bilstein shocks were installed out in Colorado. The original owner had the car in Maryland until 2009.

Shes sitting on a set of 17" BBS RC Motorsport Edition rims, the suspension has been lowered, and it has LLTek front valence and side skirts.

Anybody have some history?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5868198808


----------



## litesleeper (Sep 19, 2009)

*Welcome*

Your S4 is sweet, you will find more URS4 discussion here> http://forums.quattroworld.com/s4s6/


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

doesn't look familiar, sorry.

Looks good though


----------

